# Enco Model 110-0820 Mini-Lathe, 9" x 20" - $500 (Weaverville, NC)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 2, 2020)

Enco Model 110-0820 Mini-Lathe, 9" x 20" - tools - by owner - sale
					

130-2000 RPM, 120 vac, Includes 3 & 4 Jaw Chucks, Face Plate, Steady & Follow Rests, Head...



					asheville.craigslist.org


----------

